# Machine Knitting Table Instructions



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

I am posting this as a new topic. 
After receiving a request for the pattern for this table decided I would attempt writing them. Remember this is my own design and which works for my room not professional one.
Hopefully this helps you. I have since changed the lay out from the original because I found both machines needed a little more space for the carriage movement and colour changer. I am now adding an "L Shape" part to the end so both machine will be separately working one on one wall and the other on the other wall with a lot of top surface to hold my accessories and more shelving.
Hopefully pictures and plans are clear. 
Instructions on top is a download in a PDF format


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you. You have made a great table there.


----------



## lilfawn83 (Aug 17, 2012)

Lise Paauw said:


> I am posting this as a new topic.
> After receiving a request for the pattern for this table decided I would attempt writing them. Remember this is my own design and which works for my room not professional one.
> Hopefully this helps you. I have since changed the lay out from the original because I found both machines needed a little more space for the carriage movement and colour changer. I am now adding an "L Shape" part to the end so both machine will be separately working one on one wall and the other on the other wall with a lot of top surface to hold my accessories and more shelving.
> Hopefully pictures and plans are clear. Will post part 2 for more pictures


 Oh wow !! Thank You so much for this... I will give these directions to my brother if that's ok, so he can build me one.. Let me know if it's alright.. Thanks.  :thumbup:


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

The table looks great.


----------



## JaniceK (Mar 30, 2011)

Very nice! Love it!

Thank you.


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry I noticed that the measurements for the table did not post on the first posting title "Knitting Table Instruction". Hopefully this is not too confusing.


----------



## rmjohn (Apr 29, 2014)

very nice knitting table ideal. wish my sons could make me something like that and one for yarns to.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

That looks brilliant.


----------



## lweegie (Nov 13, 2011)

I wish I had that kind of room for my 2 machines!! It would be so much easier to stay organized! Lucky you!!


----------



## CristinaLelia (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow, this is a great project, thank you so much for sharing. I didn't see the pdf, is still available for download?


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Very nice work space. Everything is so neat and organized!


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

CristinaLelia said:


> Wow, this is a great project, thank you so much for sharing. I didn't see the pdf, is still available for download?


Yes they are just go down the posting about middle way and look for my other posting and you will see the download called "measurements."


----------



## CristinaLelia (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you Lise. I can see measure download but no pdf. Confused


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

CristinaLelia said:


> Thank you Lise. I can see measure download but no pdf. Confused


Hi,
That is it it was a PDF and posted separately but Admin were nice enough to included it in this posting so all infor and pictures would be together And so I think it just posted as download. Hopefully everything you see is what you need, pictures and measurements. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## CristinaLelia (Mar 29, 2014)

Thank you !


----------



## texas44 (Nov 16, 2011)

Lovely work space. I was wondering at what height you installed the flat surfaces? Do you use a tall stool or a regular chair. I am a newbie and can't decide what I like. My back tends to hurt until it id supported. Linda


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

texas44 said:


> Lovely work space. I was wondering at what height you installed the flat surfaces? Do you use a tall stool or a regular chair. I am a newbie and can't decide what I like. My back tends to hurt until it id supported. Linda


Hi,
The finished height is 30 inches and I have a computer chair that I can raise or lower a little. Not sure if you seen the measurements that I posted on the first page mid way. Hope this helps. Lise


----------



## infoimp (May 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for this Lise...VERY helpful, and such a nice, organized space!


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Wow! Very nice set up. You are very organized and talented. I have been trying to organize but it is a dilemma between knitting and organizing the machines, their accessories and the yarn that grew faster than I could handle organizing promptly. Anyway, thank you for posting and sharing your work.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

That looks absolutely brilliant. I just wish I had a room that was big enough so that I could do the same. And had a room that looks so nicely decorated.


----------

